# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Discussão Geral, Técnica e Equipamento >  Guardar água do mar

## João Seguro

Boas, andei à procura aqui no fórum sobre isto mas sem sucesso por isso fica aqui a minha dúvida...

-Podemos ir ao mar recolher uma boa quantidade de água e depois guardar em casa? 
-Em que condições ?
-Durante quanto tempo?

Obrigado 

João Seguro

----------


## Paulo Taborda

Olá João, Bom dia, ainda ontem fiz mais ou menos essa pergunta mas com água de osmoze e fiquei esclarecido, agora em relação à água do mar não sei se será boa ideia porque à partida é uma água "com vida" e se a guardares durante alguns meses mesmo com um recipiente aberto e com circulação não será bem a mesma coisa do que ir buscar fresca = sem período de armazenamento, pois falta os nutrientes e outras matérias que não constam num recipiente, mas atenção isto é a opinião de um mais ou menos maçarico, claro! Digo mais ou menos porque é a segunda vez que tenho água salgada  :Smile: !!

----------


## Jorge Neves

:Olá: 

Àgua do mar bem fechada e em local escuro....3 meses na boa...depois na hora de ir para o àqua fazer passá-la por algodão ou filterbag.
Depois desse período PO4;NO3,= 0

Jorge Neves

----------


## luisvicente

> Àgua do mar bem fechada e em local escuro....3 meses na boa...depois na hora de ir para o àqua fazer passá-la por algodão ou filterbag.
> Depois desse período PO4;NO3,= 0
> 
> Jorge Neves



Boas,

Jorge,

Consegue perceber o motivo de depois desse período PO4 e NO3 ficarem a zero ? são transformados em quê ?


Desculpe a pergunta mas fiquei curioso...


obrigado


abraço,
LV

----------


## Marco Madeira

Já usei água guardada por mais de 6 meses..., sem qualquer problema. 
É muito melhor usar assim que se apanha e isso nota-se nos corais 1 ou 2 minutos depois de a colocares... mas não faz mal usar água "velha" por assim dizer.

Acho que o Jorge queria dizer é que mesmo depois de esse tempo todo o Po4 e NO3 medido era 0.

----------


## Jose Manuel Santos

Boas João, se meteres a água do mar dentro de um bidom grande “suponho que é uma quantidade razoável”, tapares, e uma bombinha lá dentro a mexer e repor o nível com água de osmose, ou da torneira porque a malta cá em casa  não é esquisita, e até porque a água da Charneca de Caparica é boa, mas a do Seixal nem por isso, seguramente podes ter 2 ;3 ou 4 meses. :Pracima:

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

> Já usei água guardada por mais de 6 meses..., sem qualquer problema.


Idem. E confirmo que pelo menos os zooanthideos passavam-se no bom sentido se recebiam água que tinha saído do Cabo Raso 45 minutos antes...

----------


## Jorge Neves

:Olá: 

Tenho para mim que a questão colocada pelo João foi a de ser ou não possível parquear àgua colectada por um determinado período de tempo...daí a minha resposta.
Agora uma TPA feita na bucha nem sequer tem comentário...è também o que faço...só que por uma questão de disponibilidade e logística,sobram sempre muitos litros e os mesmos teêm de ser parqueados,em especial nesta època. 
Quanto a nessas condições o PO4 e NO3 ficarem zerados,só sei que a fauna existente por um qualquer processo que desconheço (è assunto para biólogos),è inertizada.
Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------


## João Seguro

Boas José, a minha situação é mesmo essa, pretendo guardar uns 500 litros para poder ir fazendo TPA durante 2 meses. Isso porque tenho o aquário no trabalho (numa escola) onde é complicado ir todas as semanas ao mar buscar água. Não é deste lado do rio :/ é na Parede.




> Tenho para mim que a questão colocada pelo João foi a de ser ou não possível parquear àgua colectada por um determinado período de tempo..
> Jorge Neves


É isso Jorge  :Wink: 

Obrigado a todos pela participação  :Pracima:

----------


## Florbela Tavares

:Olá:  João

Também guardo numa zona da minha garagem que, como é subterrânea, é bastante escura. Em vez dos depósitos grandes temos optado pelos garrafões de agua de 5 litros, são mais fáceis de transportar  :SbSourire2: .

Normalmente vamos vigiando o tempo e as marés e quando está bom, aproveitamos e fazemos uma colecta. Por agora parece estar a correr bem. Já me disseram que o que não é bom (expeciamente se fôr de uma zona com algas) é usar logo. É bom deixar no escuro para as pequenas particulas de algas morrerem. 

Espero ter ajudado.

Florbela Tavares

----------


## João Seguro

Olá Florbela, eu uso mas passo sempre por um filtro tipo meia e fica lá muita alga  :Wink:

----------


## António Vitor

E eu ando a fazer exactamente ao contrário, quero algas, muitas...
 :Big Grin:

----------


## João Seguro

Mas tu tens lá o vulpinus que te limpa o aquário todo :P

----------


## António Vitor

não me come cyanos, e eu das outras algas, não tenho estão em decadência...só cyanos feiosas, essas não quero. mas quero das outras...
lol

----------

